# gene zijde



## marrish

Hallo

Natuurlijk weet ik dat 'geen' gedeclineerd kan worden in oudere teksten of in dialecten maar '''gene zijde'' is misschien een ander geval. The other side, alsof het de hiernamaals betekent maar ik ben niet zeker. Wat is de betekenis ervan, en wat de etymologie.


----------



## Peterdg

"Gene" is een in onbruik geraakt aanwijzend voornaamwoord (zoals ook "dit/deze/die/dat" aanwijzende voornaamwoorden zijn). Zoals de ANS het uitdrukt: "gene" geeft aan dat een persoon of zaak min of meer ver van de spreker verwijderd is. In het Spaans bestaan ook 3 gradaties bij aanwijzende voornaamwoorden: "este", "ese" en "aquel". Er wordt gezegd dat "este" zich bij de spreker bevindt, "ese" bij de toegesprokene en "aquel" bij geen van beiden. Wanneer je het zou vergelijken met het Nederlands zou "este" overeenkomen met "dit/deze", "ese" met "die/dat" en "aquel" met "gene".


----------



## Sjonger

En de etymologie: ik denk verwant met het Duitse 'jene'. En het zit mogelijk ook in 'degene'. Wat denkt Peterdg?


----------



## Peterdg

Voor etymologie ben je bij mij aan het verkeerde adres. Indien iemand geïnteresseerd is, kan ie altijd een draadje openen in het Etymologie-forum.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, 'degene' is ook met 'gene' verwant, zoals ook 'ginder', en 'ginds', en het Duitse 'jene(r)', 'jenseits', ... . je kunt ook een link vinden met het historische 'yonder' in het Engels... Voor de rest heeft Peter perfect gelijk. (Bron: etymologiebank.nl)


----------



## marrish

Nu dat we weten wat 'gene' voor staat, zou ik jullie willen vragen wat 'gene zijde' betekent en waarom. Ik vind het nogal moeilijk om de link te leggen. Ik veronderstel dus dat het op het gebied van het Nederlands de adjectief is van 'ginder' en ander die mij ter kennis zijn gebracht.


----------



## Peterdg

Wat het juist betekent, hangt af van de context. Het kan, zoals je zelf al hebt aangehaald, het hiernamaals betekenen maar het kan ook iets heel anders betekenen: bv. homoseksueel in een conversatie tussen heteroseksuelen of tja, gelijk wat eigenlijk. Het hangt af van de context.


----------



## marrish

Heel veel dank voor dit inzicht. Nu denk ik dat het mij duidelijk wordt. Zou het je veel moeite kosten om een voorbeeld van te geven (ik ben specifiek geïnteresseerd ernaar).


----------



## ThomasK

Enkele voorbeelden als je er specifiek in geïnteresseerd bent - maar de uitdrukking is zeldzaam, wordt mijns inziens bijna alleen gebruikt inzake de dood*: 
- A_an gene zijde van de grens woont nauwelijks iemand. 
- Op weg naar gene zijde _(naam van een site)
 Gewoonlijk zeggen wij '(aan [on]/ naar [to]) de overkant'... Oké? 

*Postscriptum: op en.bab.la vind ik onder het lemma "gene" : 


> Wij geloven derhalve dat het niet juist is partij te kiezen voor deze of *gene* *zijde* in het conflict.
> 
> We therefore feel that it is wrong to take sides in a conflict.


----------



## matakoweg

voor mij is "gene zijde" het hiernamaals, vooral gebruikt door spiritisten. Verder komt "gene" nog voor in "deze of gene", "degene" en is het verwant aan Duits "jene". Waarschijnlijk is het in onbruik geraakt door verwarring met het ontkennende lidwoord "geen"


----------



## ThomasK

Een kleine toevoeging: "gene zijde" betekent m.i. gewoon "die zijde" (c.q. de overkant), en kan metaforisch worden gebruikt om te verwijzen naar hemel, hiernamaals, maar heus niet alleen door spiritisten. Ook filosofen en zeker theologen maken/ maakten gebruik van de term...


----------



## marrish

Gezien de tal- en inhoudrijke reacties denk ik dat ik tot een besluit kan komen. Het blijkt dat het een helemaal ander woord is dan ''geen'', hoewel er daar vormen van te vinden zijn die ermee overeenkomen.

De voorbeelden en toelichtingen hebben het hele plaatje volledig opgehelderd. Zowel Peterdg alsook ThomasK heeft ons elk een apart inzicht verschaft, in het bijzonder ThomasK vanwege de etymologie. matakoweg wordt ook bedankt omdat ik ook de indruk had dat 'gene zijde' in het spiritistische/horror context wordt gebruikt maar deze opmerking, hoezeer die juist is, is des te meer waardevol omdat zij de laatste reactie heeft ontlokt die denk ik het puntje op de i is.

Het is aangenaam geweest om van jullie meningen te mogen profiteren. Ik hoop maar dat de vraag niet als vanzelfsprekend werd bevonden.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is typisch voor elke taal, vermoed ik, dat je homoniemen hebt: zelfde vorm, andere betekenis. En dat kan een mens parten spelen... Graag gedaan, was ook een goeie vraag !


----------



## bibibiben

Dit is misschien ook wel een interessante link in deze draad: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/05/06/04/body.html.

Wel jammer dat naast 'gene' ook 'gindse' in onbruik is geraakt (in Nederland althans). Als je anno 2013 wilt benadrukken dat iets behoorlijk ver van je verwijderd is en je vindt dat 'die' niet meer volstaat, heb je alleen nog 'die ... verderop' tot je beschikking, wat toch een mondvol is.


----------



## Jezus9

Nou als men praat over 'gene zijde' bedoeld men (eigenlijk wel per definitie) het hiernamaals, ik heb nog nooit iemand horen zeggen 'die persoon is van gene zijde' (als in homo ofzo) het staat gewoon voor het hiernamaals.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel even nog: letterlijk is het [*gene] die (andere) [zijde] kant*, hoor. In het Duits is het een vast begrip, _das Jenseits. _Maar ja, het kan eventueel als uitdrukking zo gedefinieerd worden, oké.


----------



## bibibiben

Jezus9 said:


> Nou als men praat over 'gene zijde' bedoeld men (eigenlijk wel per definitie) het hiernamaals, ik heb nog nooit iemand horen zeggen 'die persoon is van gene zijde' (als in homo ofzo) het staat gewoon voor het hiernamaals.



_Aan gene zijde van de [rivier, grens, scheidslijn etc.]_ in de betekenis van _aan de andere kant van de [rivier, grens, scheidslijn etc.]_ is nog steeds wel in gebruik, al zal de jongste generatie er waarschijnlijk moeite mee hebben wat er dan bedoeld wordt.


----------

